

Douglas Crockford: reset HTML5, cut the whizzbang, and tackle XSS first. - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/676820023/episode-0-2-6-douglas-crockford-on-json-and-javascript-f

======
a1g
he's right on the nail. Security should always be first.

We shouldn't pile garbage on top of garbage. Or sweep security holes under the
rug. they will come back and bite.

------
a-priori
False dichotomy. There's no reason different people can't tackle both at the
same time.

------
rupakg
+1

